# SPLIT BELLY HOW?



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

What up 2 all the lo lo's first of all :wave: 
im building a frame for an 80's caddie and try 2 split the belly because its gong 2 be a hopper . just want to know where 2 cut or whatever it takes 2 do it .
thanks 4 all replys


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagalona_@Aug 7 2008, 06:09 AM~11282527
> *What up 2 all the lo lo's first of all  :wave:
> im building a frame for an 80's caddie and try 2 split the belly because its gong 2 be a hopper . just want to know where 2 cut or whatever it takes 2 do it .
> thanks 4 all replys
> *


Going to be honest with you.....your not going to get a whole lot of information about that out of people on here. Seems to be more a trial and error thing......not sure anyone is just going to lay out how to do it for you. 

Probably more likely to get the response:

"If you don't know how to do it, you shouldn't be!"


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2008, 07:11 AM~11282716
> *Going to be honest with you.....your not going to get a whole lot of information about that out of people on here. Seems to be more a trial and error thing......not sure anyone is just going to lay out how to do it for you.
> 
> Probably more likely to get the response:
> ...


off top people can learn how 2 do anything all i need is 2 know where 2 split and ill do it !


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagalona_@Aug 7 2008, 07:40 AM~11282857
> *off top people can learn how 2 do anything all i need is 2 know where 2 split and ill do it !
> *


I fully agree people can do it...what I am saying is that is one of the "trade secrets" on here....not many people are going to just come out and tell you exactly where and what to do.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

you going to split or shrink


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 7 2008, 11:08 AM~11284439
> *you going to split or shrink
> *



That is the question! :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

honestly I'm always up for people learning things, but if youre asking where to cut, then maybe you shouldnt be looking into it.

I thought long and hard about doing mine, and ended up not doing it, just because i couldnt get any tips, and i knew the body wouldnt go back on when i was done if I didnt get any help.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

its easier to see someone do it cuz you can screw up a frame if you do it wrong.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i have seen it done.......to a frame with the cross member already wrapped in 3/8.......lol.....that was some crazy shit.......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

if ur worried about the chestplate bottoming out u can cut it out and recess it into the crossmember. if ur still wanting to split the belly then u cut the middle of it in a pie shape and we used a bottle jack that was placed inbetween the frame motor mounts to stretch the belly out. we only did it cuz the top of the frame collapsed.. one of the major concerns with doing the split belly is ensuring that both sides have been equally stretched. hope this help as well as the pics..... EDITED YETTI caught a mistake i made


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*what's up brother.*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 7 2008, 06:49 PM~11287996
> *what's up brother.
> *



whats up homie.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> splitting the belly and just extending ur uppers is the same thing, except one is more work than the other.
> No it's not even close to the same thing, much better results from a split over just extending the a-arms alot. I have did alot of them and they almost all were different to get better results. Trial and error is the best way to learn.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> > splitting the belly and just extending ur uppers is the same thing, except one is more work than the other.
> > No it's not even close to the same thing, much better results from a split over just extending the a-arms alot. I have did alot of them and they almost all were different to get better results. Trial and error is the best way to learn.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

splitting the belly the will change the spring pockets in reference to the lower a arm. stretching the uppers will take pressure off the balljoint when the car is locked up.

yetti thanks for catchin my fuck up homie


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2008, 07:04 PM~11288156
> *splitting the belly the will change the spring pockets in reference to the lower a arm.  stretching the uppers will take pressure off the balljoint when the car is locked up.
> 
> yetti  thanks for catchin my fuck up homie
> *


Did my first on 7 years ago thanks for reminding me how old I'am. :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

DOES IT WORK?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Aug 7 2008, 07:09 PM~11288198
> *DOES IT WORK?
> *


Yes.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

so what do you do? cut the crossmember in half and then extend it?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 7 2008, 07:07 PM~11288184
> *Did my first on 7 years ago thanks for reminding me how old I'am. :biggrin:
> *



sorry, its okay u can still be 25 for another year again lol


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2008, 07:11 PM~11288219
> *sorry,  its okay u can still be 25 for another year again lol
> *


I'm WAY past 25 buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 7 2008, 07:11 PM~11288216
> *so what do you do? cut the crossmember in half and then extend it?
> *



in a nutshell, yep lol. u just dont cut the bottom of the crossmember just the top and sides of it if ur looking at it from the driver or passenger side of the car just take a pie slice out of it \/ like that and stretch it. not sure on the actual distance of the stretching. only did it to 1 car and that was cuz the belly collapsed on top. it will line the spring pockets up with the lower a arms as well as give u a lil more room for the car to come down before it bottoms out. but again u can cut the bottom of the belly out and recess it in to also help out as well


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 7 2008, 07:12 PM~11288230
> *I'm WAY past 25 buddy. :biggrin:
> *



lol im 3 years past it myself, but u didnt have to go and blow undercover age lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

I KEEP GETTING TOLD TO SHRINK THE UNDERSIDE OF THE CROSSMEMBER AND NOT EXTEND THE TOP


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 7 2008, 08:15 PM~11287705
> *i have seen it done.......to a frame with the cross member already wrapped in 3/8.......lol.....that was some crazy shit.......
> *



Who was that retard? :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 7 2008, 07:37 PM~11288432
> *I KEEP GETTING TOLD TO SHRINK THE UNDERSIDE OF THE CROSSMEMBER AND NOT EXTEND THE TOP
> *


thats what i would do if i had to do the car over again. i wrapped the majority of the frame with the car above it sorta lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i usualy shrink em basicly the same as a stretch but you shrink n not stretch a shrink makes gettin the body back on easier


----------



## JuicedS10 (Mar 11, 2002)

ive only done one, but i stretched mine. i cut mine in two places though, that way i could make it even side for side. seemed to work for me. havent got it finished yet though


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i know gettin the body back on is an issue when u split the belly. wouldnt just be reasonable to put the body back on the frame when that time comes then split the belly?


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

is it worth doing or not?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagalona_@Aug 8 2008, 03:28 AM~11291639
> *is it worth doing or not?
> 
> 
> ...


Really depends on what your looking to gain and how ambitious you are. :biggrin:


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

''ambitious'' yea i am 
















how far ?


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 7 2008, 03:25 PM~11286740
> *honestly I'm always up for people learning things, but if youre asking where to cut, then maybe you shouldnt be looking into it.
> 
> I thought long and hard about doing mine, and ended up not doing it, just because i couldnt get any tips, and i knew the body wouldnt go back on when i was done if I didnt get any help.
> *


got the tips and did it i an"t scared itf i fuck up ill throw it in the gutter and go get another


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wagalona_@Aug 10 2008, 08:55 AM~11305269
> *''ambitious'' yea i am
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing will line up worth a shit doing it this way.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 10 2008, 10:38 AM~11305405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think 3/4 was too much,maybe 1/2" i think is correct


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagalona_@Aug 10 2008, 08:55 AM~11305269
> *''ambitious'' yea i am
> 
> 
> ...


what was the sense in putting the brace across the front frame rails if you were gonna cut ity anyway


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 10 2008, 10:47 AM~11305437
> *what was the sense in putting the brace across the front frame rails if you were gonna cut ity anyway
> *



Splitting it like that it will not hardly open up with a brace.  That is why it is not done like that :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 10 2008, 10:49 AM~11305441
> *Splitting it like that it will not hardly open up with a brace.    That is why it is not done like that  :biggrin:
> *


now if he were doing it from the bottom it would have made sense to keep the brace intact right?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 10 2008, 09:38 AM~11305405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

so im suppost to do it from the bottom


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: its just more work  from the top :cheesy:


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 10 2008, 07:47 AM~11305437
> *what was the sense in putting the brace across the front frame rails if you were gonna cut ity anyway
> *


the brace was 4 a tilt dog house but doing away with it


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

i can re weld the top and start over with the diagram and should be correct


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

F*%k it heres how i do it.

G body


































Big Body

































I know no one post pics on how its done, but this is the way i do it. Not hard at all just have patience and take good measurements.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Aug 10 2008, 12:22 PM~11305811
> *F*%k it heres how i do it.
> 
> G body
> ...


whats that 3/4"? and thanx for sharing pics.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

splitting or shrinking the shit is easy, i dont see how people get messed up on that. its keeping other things right that i dont get, specifically the radiator,body and a-arm mounts. I dont do shit and hope it works, i dont have that kind of luck!

but what i dont get is why people dont 'sink' the crossmember while they do it, an inch could easily be chopped off the bottom of the 2 humps, then plated straight across the bottom, hammer only the nose into the valley, make ur templates for the fornt and back, and itd look clean,plus no one would notice u had a slipt done. You'd have more clearence and it would be stronger


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 10 2008, 01:20 PM~11306338
> *splitting or shrinking the shit is easy, i dont see how people get messed up on that. its keeping other things right that i dont get, specifically the radiator,body and a-arm mounts. I dont do shit and hope it works, i dont have that kind of luck!
> 
> but what i dont get is why people dont 'sink' the crossmember while they do it, an inch could easily be chopped off the bottom of the 2 humps, then plated straight across the bottom, hammer only the nose into the valley, make ur templates for the fornt and back, and itd look clean,plus no one would notice u had a slipt done.  You'd have more clearence  and it would be stronger
> ...



You wouldnt need to do this cuz once its done the xmember will never hit again, it'll bottom out on the lowers before it hits the ground


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 10 2008, 01:06 PM~11306269
> *whats that 3/4"? and thanx for sharing pics.
> *


yes 3/4"


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Aug 10 2008, 09:01 PM~11308632
> *yes 3/4"
> *


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 10 2008, 10:56 AM~11305459
> *now if he were doing it from the bottom it would have made sense to keep the brace intact right?
> *


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i think this is the most helpful topic on this i have ever seen on here, good info thanks guys!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 10 2008, 09:16 PM~11308733
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 10 2008, 01:20 PM~11306338
> *splitting or shrinking the shit is easy, i dont see how people get messed up on that. its keeping other things right that i dont get, specifically the radiator,body and a-arm mounts. I dont do shit and hope it works, i dont have that kind of luck!
> 
> but what i dont get is why people dont 'sink' the crossmember while they do it, an inch could easily be chopped off the bottom of the 2 humps, then plated straight across the bottom, hammer only the nose into the valley, make ur templates for the fornt and back, and itd look clean,plus no one would notice u had a slipt done.  You'd have more clearence  and it would be stronger
> ...


Everything as far as arms and linkage should bolt right up cuz the only thing you should be moving is the xmember area. Both sides of the frame will now lean buts that what you want. All arms and linkage have balljoints that will compensate for the new angle.










As you can see here everything lined up perfectly w no shims needed.

























The only thing that didnt go back on stock was the front clip. It had about a 1 1/2" gap, we just added a pipe for an extension for the bushing.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 10 2008, 02:20 PM~11306338
> *splitting or shrinking the shit is easy, i dont see how people get messed up on that. its keeping other things right that i dont get, specifically the radiator,body and a-arm mounts. I dont do shit and hope it works, i dont have that kind of luck!
> 
> but what i dont get is why people dont 'sink' the crossmember while they do it, an inch could easily be chopped off the bottom of the 2 humps, then plated straight across the bottom, hammer only the nose into the valley, make ur templates for the fornt and back, and itd look clean,plus no one would notice u had a slipt done.  You'd have more clearence  and it would be stronger
> ...





hmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

what assures the rear lower a-arm mount is still linerar to the front one tho? 

wonder what doing a 3/8 shrink and a 3/8 split would do as far as the front clip lining up.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 10 2008, 09:30 PM~11309375
> *what assures the rear lower a-arm mount is still linerar to the front one tho?
> 
> wonder what doing a 3/8 shrink and a  3/8 split would do as far as the front clip lining up.
> *



When you brace the frame off before the split you run a piece(s) of angle/tubing across the most front cab mount holes from each side that way anything from there back stays in stock position (where all your cab mounts are). Everything ahead of that twist together keeping everything aligned on each side of the split. Youre thinking to hard. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Aug 10 2008, 10:42 PM~11309519
> *When you brace the frame off before the split you run a piece(s) of angle/tubing across the most front cab mount holes from each side that way anything from there back stays in stock position (where all your cab mounts are). Everything ahead of that twist together keeping everything aligned on each side of the split. Youre thinking to hard.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I dont like that extreme of a bulldog look....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Aug 11 2008, 07:57 AM~11312781
> *I dont like that extreme of a bulldog look....
> *


i likes it :biggrin:


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2008, 07:11 AM~11282716
> *Going to be honest with you.....your not going to get a whole lot of information about that out of people on here. Seems to be more a trial and error thing......not sure anyone is just going to lay out how to do it for you.
> 
> Probably more likely to get the response:
> ...


guess this was a good question 2 ask after all :twak:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagalona_@Aug 11 2008, 08:38 AM~11312852
> *guess this was a good question 2 ask after all  :twak:
> *


this is the most info ever given on this topic,so you got real lucky


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks 4 all the pics and the advice all i needed was a push in the right dirrection
and i re did it and was very easy 2 do 2 me will post when i get frame done. :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Aug 11 2008, 07:57 AM~11312781
> *I dont like that extreme of a bulldog look....
> *



Then make sure your car is different.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagalona_@Aug 11 2008, 07:47 AM~11312871
> *thanks 4 all the pics and the advice all i needed was a push in the right dirrection
> and i re did it and was very easy 2 do 2 me will post when i get frame done. :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


Youre welcome. Been itching to put it out there (the way that i do it that is, if others do it differently)


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Aug 11 2008, 07:20 PM~11318300
> *Youre welcome.  Been itching to put it out there (the way that i do it that is, if others do it differently)
> *



oh u know theres gonna be a few various ways, but i dont think one will be more beneficial than the other. still accomplishes the same thing. but good work homie.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i recently did 1 on my hopper but had a problem with the lower arms bottoming out on the frame and stressing the inner mounting bolts ,turned out 1 coild had collapsed and was 1 1/2 shorter than the other new coils and its now fine

when i did mine i kinda did it on the fly and guessed it then ron showed me the right way and i had done it right in theory he just showed me a slightly better way


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 11 2008, 10:58 PM~11319431
> *i recently did 1 on my hopper but had a problem with the lower arms bottoming out on the frame and stressing the inner mounting bolts ,turned out 1 coild had collapsed and was 1 1/2 shorter than the other new coils and its now fine
> 
> when i did mine i kinda did it on the fly and guessed it then ron showed me the right way and i had done it right in theory he just showed me a slightly better way
> *


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

And what also needs to be known is the proper steps, preps and techniques to do it in.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Its is a flat out truth ,,, If you dont know what it does & how to go about doing it / Without any refrence from others or pics detailing step by step - you really shouldnt worry about it .............


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice pics ......i believe The most i have ever seen in this type of thread.......



Although My little sisters split the top 3/4'' of thier regal frame - We left the body & the front bumper bolted on tight..................... It lined up before & after we welded it up


For us it was easier to split the top than to shrink the lower ..... Results will be here before winter hopefully


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

not as pretty as yours but it worked








going 2 rap over the 3 /16'' with 1/4'' and mold had 2 fix my fuc*k up will post when more progress


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

well thanks 4 all the help i did it from the bottom not saying the top is not correct 
just the one i picked :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagalona_@Aug 21 2008, 12:25 PM~11402811
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u better get a grinder to the welds on the lower a arm holes otherwise the arms are gonna hit those welds and fuck the arm all up.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2008, 11:42 AM~11402952
> *u better get a grinder to the welds on the lower a arm holes otherwise the arms are gonna hit those welds and fuck the arm all up.
> *


it would be handy to cut some out for the lower arm bolts aswell :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

lol yeah i was like WHAT HOLES??

I cut mine out later with a plasma, but it was cool cus there was a 1/2" gap between the plate and the stock crossmember (I got hella hammer marks beating on it while the c-clamp was on it also and still had a gap)


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*call me lazy,..lol.. but i didnt read thru the whole topic, just this last page,.. but in case the questions never got answered, heres my .02 cents....



shrink dont split the belly. anything more than a 3/4" shrink is for looks not functuality. 3/4" will straighten the spring pockets, and keep your crossmember off the floor when coming down from big inches. and in case someone asks 1 1/4" inch extension on the stock g-body arm is ideal combo with the shrunk belly. taking for granted u guys are asking about this, for hopping.


,.. my .02 cents :biggrin: *


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i had to been 100 posts and finally word is getting out on it .


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2008, 11:42 AM~11402952
> *u better get a grinder to the welds on the lower a arm holes otherwise the arms are gonna hit those welds and fuck the arm all up.
> *


yea i know were going 2 mold and paint whole frame also going 2 cut out the holes with plasma  will post when more progress


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2008, 10:52 PM~11407116
> *call me lazy,..lol.. but i didnt read thru the whole topic, just this last page,.. but in case the questions never got answered, heres my .02 cents....
> shrink dont split the belly. anything more than a 3/4" shrink is for looks not functuality. 3/4" will straighten the spring pockets, and keep your crossmember off the floor when coming down from big inches. and in case someone asks 1 1/4" inch extension on the stock g-body arm is ideal combo with the shrunk belly. taking for granted u guys are asking about this, for hopping.
> ,.. my .02 cents :biggrin:
> *


good info thanx for sharing


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 10 2008, 10:42 AM~11305422
> *Nothing will line up worth a shit doing it this way.
> *


too late :biggrin:


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

this ones next up 4 a split


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 22 2008, 09:56 AM~11411210
> *too late  :biggrin:
> *


never 2 late i clamped it back together and welded then redid it from the bottom  :thumbsup:


----------



## Young rillo (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 10 2008, 07:38 AM~11305405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i read this whole topic and pretty much got the idea now the questions is this. can the belly be shrunk with only the engine removed and the body still on, or does the body necessarally MUST come off. i was thinking with just the engine removed should give me the space needed to shrink and plate right?


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

or you could just replace your pockets with pipe and tilt them inward to do the same effect. also match the pipe in the control arm so everything works well together.but make sure the ears for the uppers stay in the same place.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2008, 07:52 PM~11407116
> *call me lazy,..lol.. but i didnt read thru the whole topic, just this last page,.. but in case the questions never got answered, heres my .02 cents....
> shrink dont split the belly. anything more than a 3/4" shrink is for looks not functuality. 3/4" will straighten the spring pockets, and keep your crossmember off the floor when coming down from big inches. and in case someone asks 1 1/4" inch extension on the stock g-body arm is ideal combo with the shrunk belly. taking for granted u guys are asking about this, for hopping.
> ,.. my .02 cents :biggrin:
> *


will this be the same for a bigger frame? cadillacs?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 9 2008, 10:46 AM~11821983
> *or you could just replace your pockets with pipe and tilt them inward to do the same effect. also match the pipe in the control arm so everything works well together.but make sure the ears for the uppers stay in the same place.
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting.....you are going to reinforce the a arm mounts aren't you?

Did you fill in the gap on the lower a arm mount? How are you going to mount the lower a arms if you did?

Just curious.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

yea everything that can be plated has been 1/4". all the brackets and every crevise and corner has been filled in and will be smoothed/molded before paint. the lowers will mount to the factory mounting points(boxed in of course) with fabtech 3" lift spindles so i can stuff a full stack of 5 tons in there. i put little football shaped plates where the lower mounts to the engine cradle and drilled holes for the bolts. the chassis is under the car now for mock up but when i pull it back out i will get more pics. this has'nt been a 4 year project for nothing. I wont settle for nothing less than the best no matter how long it takes.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 9 2008, 11:21 AM~11822269
> *yea everything that can be plated has been 1/4". all the brackets and every crevise and corner has been filled in and will be smoothed/molded before paint. the lowers will mount to the factory mounting points(boxed in of course) with fabtech 3" lift spindles so i  can stuff a full stack of 5 tons in there. i put little football shaped plates where the lower mounts to the engine cradle and drilled holes for the bolts. the chassis is under the car now for mock up but when i pull it back out i will get more pics. this has'nt been a 4 year project for nothing. I wont settle for nothing less than the best no matter how long it takes.
> 
> 
> ...


How are you going to mount the lower a arms if you fully boxed in the a arm mount?


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

its not fully boxed in. i plated everything i could without restricting full movement


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 9 2008, 11:31 AM~11822365
> *its not fully boxed in. i plated everything i could without restricting full movement
> *


Ah...it looks fully boxed in in the pics.


----------



## Young rillo (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Young rillo_@Oct 9 2008, 10:09 AM~11821657
> *i read this whole topic and pretty much got the idea now the questions is this.  can the belly be shrunk with only the engine removed and the body still on, or does the body necessarally MUST come off. i was thinking with just the engine removed should give me the space needed to shrink and plate right?
> *


ttt anyone :dunno:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

finally some good info and pics, thanks to all who gave their input. it really does help some of us.   



> _Originally posted by wagalona+Aug 21 2008, 11:25 AM~11402811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that jb weld?


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

yea but i burned it off. there was a weird gap where the 2 plates connected but i pulled the old stick welder out and filled it.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 9 2008, 09:10 PM~11827648
> *yea but i burned it off. there was a weird gap where the 2 plates connected but i pulled the old stick welder out and filled it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Is is really worth all that work when u could extend the a-arms
and be done. What more benefits to you get by splitting the belly?


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

extending the uppers has nothing to do with it. Its a matter of having your spring and cylinder at a straighter angle, thus easier movement better performance. you ever notice on a g-body how much the spring bows inward??


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

How about for X-frame would u guys pull/shrink?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^ You really dont need to do it on Impala X frames........... Things are lined up pretty decent the way they are....


A plate cut to fit inside the spring pocket & welded in helps as well.......




_________________________________________________________


IDK what you have running thru your mind but,,, that sure looks like alot of stuff going on that dont need to be there .......

Just go by this -- K.I.S.S / Keep It Simple Stupid !!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

up front - all 1/4'' is getting on the heavy side ..........!!!!!!!!


Maybe in the rear all 1/4'' would benefit you more


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*:dunno: Just know I spent a good chunk of change having it done !!!*


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

No need for impala. Why, the coils dont sit straight they sit on an angle.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^ Way different than inferior G-body & Lac frames !!!!!!!! :0





The addition of a welded in plate inside the spring pocket & the addition of a 1'' agled pocket added to the lower arm of an impala lines things up ......


You dont have to do the lowers but,, I like to ...........


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

If you think a split /shrink doesn't help a Impala you need to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

You know damn well its not as inportant to do as in other cars such as the G-body ........


There is plenty of X-frames out there without it done smashin in the 70+ range.........


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

and if you you thik the pipe "when done correctly " doesnt help you are wrong also the idea is to have all the moving componants in a perfect line when the suspention is at an optimum point allowing you to use the springs ful potential.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 14 2008, 09:04 PM~11863486
> *and if you you thik the pipe "when done correctly " doesnt help you are wrong also the idea is to have all the moving componants in a perfect line when the suspention is at an optimum point allowing you to use the springs ful potential.
> *


Do what???lol


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I can see it working - I just think its a little too much ........... You DONT need to do it ..


People are always trying to reinvent the wheel wh3en they dont have to ...... The fucker is already round & with the addition of tire choices - You can go the distance in any terrain ..........


Why bother -- You see big shots out onthe west coast hitting in the 70, 80's & 90's without that shit done - So ,,, ?????????


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 14 2008, 07:01 PM~11863448
> *If you think a split /shrink doesn't help a Impala you need to go back to the drawing board.
> *





Post up some pics of Both split or shrunk Impala frames doing it big & then show us some pics of Non split or shrunk Xframes doing the same shit ................


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Oct 14 2008, 10:05 PM~11863503
> *Do what???lol
> *


 :biggrin: the idea is to get the most out of the spring by makeing everything line up in a perfect line instead of the cylinder not quite being in line with the spring.

i agree totally you dont have to do the pipe ..we have only done it on a few cars 
but why not make everythig work the best you can.  


as for doin it to the xframes the cars with out it done will bottom out the front bumper before the one with the split


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 14 2008, 10:10 PM~11863563
> *Post up some pics of Both split or shrunk Impala frames doing it big & then show us some pics of Non split or shrunk Xframes doing the same shit ................
> *


I don't have to show shit. I just know what has worked and what works better.  It all depends on the inches you are trying to achieve and how hard or easy it is to get there.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 15 2008, 04:50 AM~11867649
> *I don't have to show shit.  I just know what has worked and what works better.      It all depends on the inches you are trying to achieve and how hard or easy it is to get there.
> *



Hello Tim. Juandik hows it going? Things sure haven't changed much on here!!! to split or not to split that is the question. I know If Im building a hopper I will be splitting for sure. I totaly agree with Juandik. You want to maximize the springs potential. If the spring and cylinder are not in a straight line, how are you getting the full potential of the spring? Of course on a street car you can cram all that shit in there and go out and hop in the 50's. Splitting was definetly needed to keep the car from bottoming out and losing what was started. I split mine years after the frame was already wrapped. Then Brent and I had to "clip the chin" to keep it from bottoming out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

:rant:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Oct 15 2008, 07:33 AM~11867693
> *Hello Tim.  Juandik hows it going?  Things sure haven't changed much on here!!!  to split or not to split that is the question.  I know If Im building a hopper I will be splitting for sure.  I totaly agree with Juandik.  You want to maximize the springs potential.  If the spring and cylinder are not in a straight line, how are you getting the full potential of the spring?  Of course on a street car you can cram all that  shit in there and go out and hop in the 50's.  Splitting was definetly needed to keep the car from bottoming out and losing what was started.  I split mine years after the frame was already wrapped.  Then Brent and I had to "clip the chin" to keep it from bottoming out.
> *


What up man. See another satisfied splitter. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 15 2008, 08:39 AM~11867844
> *:wave:
> *


Look its a Dik. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Oct 15 2008, 06:33 AM~11867693
> *Hello Tim.  Juandik hows it going?  Things sure haven't changed much on here!!!  to split or not to split that is the question.  I know If Im building a hopper I will be splitting for sure.  I totaly agree with Juandik.  You want to maximize the springs potential.  If the spring and cylinder are not in a straight line, how are you getting the full potential of the spring?  Of course on a street car you can cram all that  shit in there and go out and hop in the 50's.  Splitting was definetly needed to keep the car from bottoming out and losing what was started.  I split mine years after the frame was already wrapped.  Then Brent and I had to "clip the chin" to keep it from bottoming out.
> *





> _Originally posted by timdog57+Oct 15 2008, 07:32 AM~11867824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope you guys are using protection!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 09:18 AM~11867965
> *i hope you guys are using protection!!
> *



You told me you were clean. :uh: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 15 2008, 09:20 AM~11868210
> *You told me you were clean. :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


  i lie when i get drunk













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

once a dik always a dik. Just wash up when your done fellas. and remember that burning sensation just doesn't go away on its own.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 15 2008, 08:20 AM~11868210
> *You told me you were clean. :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


classic statement i hope i never have to say that.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 08:16 AM~11867774
> *I dont know much about frames......I usually go to KAKALAK for advice
> *



Yeah, You know I dont have any problem with helpin you out :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

i did the pipe thing to do something different. I know its unnecessary but i just tried to build everything on my car 1 off. why not spend the extra time to do something else, these projects(when done right) take years anyway.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2008, 11:37 AM~11869039
> *Yeah, You know I dont have any problem with helpin you out :biggrin:
> *


good one.. fkr :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Oct 15 2008, 11:19 AM~11868518
> *once a dik always a dik.  Just wash up when your done fellas.  and remember that burning sensation just doesn't go away on its own.
> *




but atleast getting used to it aint all that bad :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Oct 15 2008, 10:20 AM~11868210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 shady crackers


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 08:41 AM~11868305
> *  i lie when i get drunk
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
and is truly some funny shit


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 01:45 PM~11869541
> *good one.. fkr  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 15 2008, 12:55 PM~11869611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  do you have my doors done yet? i am so close to leaving your ass bad feedback


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Aug 10 2008, 08:23 PM~11308799
> *Everything as far as arms and linkage should bolt right up cuz the only thing you should be moving is the xmember area.  Both sides of the frame will now lean buts that what you want.  All arms and linkage have balljoints that will compensate for the new angle.
> 
> 
> ...


Heres a vid of the car this frame went to that i posted up in here way earlier. Just to show...splits can work. Every hit it builds pressure and spring power.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 13 2009, 03:01 PM~12994403
> *
> *


no good :uh:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 13 2009, 01:01 PM~12994403
> *
> *


sorry have to learn to post pics.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 13 2009, 10:27 PM~12999064
> *sorry have to learn to post pics.
> *


here ya go homie 
















i would say to cut it right to the top homie it will make it easier to bend


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

do you have to do any thing to the motor mounts??? like move them?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey steve you a smart mutha fucka man. you hackin into my shit.  
i did cutit up all the way after i did the pic. now i need to put the final pic when it was done. i should havedone a before and after pic. well thanks steve.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

actually i never had to movethem but i noticed the cylinders kinda got closerto the master cylinder and my fan was nickin the shroud so i trrimmed it aliitle. butthat was it.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

so what does your car look like now hows your stance on the front end


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

did ya cylinders sit straight up  with shrinking the belly you shouldnt have to move anything it should all line up fine


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nah yeah everything is solid. just the motor pushed up alittle but everything is fine. now the stance is like i extended it 1in. when i bought the car for 50 bucks it was played with alittle so it would butterfly alittle.


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

pics :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 16 2009, 09:46 AM~13016724
> *here ya go homie
> 
> 
> ...


this is what i plan on doing to my next car  nice pics


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 16 2009, 12:46 PM~13016724
> *here ya go homie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i'll take a pic ofittomorrow andhavemy homiesteve dothedamn thing.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

_*TTMFT!*_


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 17 2009, 11:22 PM~13035764
> *i'll take a pic ofittomorrow andhavemy homiesteve dothedamn thing.
> *


 :biggrin: 
how much did you shrink it by the width of the hole


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

nice info. and pics.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Since everyone is giving up the goods here are a few pics of my last go at it.

The key is to keep the frame from moving in areas other than intended










By cutting the crossmember loose it prevents flexing the rest of the frame.










Did a shrink but I don't have a pic of it with the pie cut out.










Pinched and reinstalled.



















With stock uppers










With 1" uppers.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

good topic it finally makes sense. i was confused by what this was exactly.


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 18 2009, 10:19 PM~13045939
> *good topic it finally makes sense.  i was confused by what this was exactly.
> *


true... i always wonderd how that was done... ill prob never do it but its good to know :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 18 2009, 09:56 PM~13045603
> *Since everyone is giving up the goods here are a few pics of my last go at it.
> 
> The key is to keep the frame from moving in areas other than intended
> ...


 that looks too technical for me. and too much work. i wish i had that muchtime on my hands.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That only took a full Saturday start to finish. Took me longer to do my Bonny and I didn't remove the crossmember on that one.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

updates on the caddie comming soon


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

man that was good info OUTHOPU. nice work / post.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Oct 15 2008, 08:00 PM~11875397
> *Heres a vid of the car this frame went to that i posted up in here way earlier. Just to show...splits can work. Every hit it builds pressure and spring power.
> 
> 
> *


nice audio


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Oct 15 2008, 08:00 PM~11875397
> *Heres a vid of the car this frame went to that i posted up in here way earlier. Just to show...splits can work. Every hit it builds pressure and spring power.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 3 2009, 05:44 PM~13168284
> *man that was good info OUTHOPU. nice work / post.
> *


Thanks. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2009, 11:08 PM~13197074
> *Thanks. Glad you liked it.
> *


 :tears: kinda wish i you had done this before i completed the frame.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ive done them to wrapped frames before i did have to do some relief cutts in the side rails of the frame as it was twisting all the way down i now do them before they are wrapped lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 6 2009, 01:10 AM~13197093
> *:tears:  kinda wish i you had done this before i completed the frame.
> *


i was wondering why you hadnt when i was checkin out your topic


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo (Aug 30, 2004)

i have a question, i had a 64 from street life and the belly was split, but on the drivers side of the crossmember the steering always rubbed, is this normal?? or would it more likely be a bent spindle, or the frame is tweaked???? any info apreciated :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-Dogg LoLo_@Mar 7 2009, 04:31 PM~13210023
> *i have a question, i had a 64 from street life and the belly was split, but on the drivers side of the crossmember the steering always rubbed,  is this normal??  or would it more likely be a bent spindle,  or the frame is tweaked????  any info apreciated  :biggrin:
> *


no experience with a 64 but i know most cars do have issues with that,its due to the reinforcments being to thick 1/4" or larger


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Or if the plate is not a tight fit to the original frame.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

just curious...

couldnt you just cut out the top of the pocket, reset it at whatever angle you want , plate it up, and be done with it? At the most, you would have to re-shape the lip of the frame at the bottom of the pockets.but trimming the outer lip would give you a chance to move the cylinder outwards towards the wheel at the top, not simply changing the angle (which is why i always thought a split would be better than a shrink)

next, relocate lower a-arm pockets out 1" and proceed to win every hop you enter.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: buggsyjackrabbit, el chamuco

:wave: sup knee grow


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 7 2009, 07:15 PM~13212247
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: buggsyjackrabbit, el chamuco</span>
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:red\'>*wuz craking homie, what you think bout split bellys or belly shrinks?? getting one done to your ride??*


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 08:27 AM~13199374
> *i was wondering why you hadnt when i was checkin out your topic
> *


its cool i guess. its not a hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Mar 7 2009, 09:20 PM~13212279
> *wuz craking homie, what you think bout split bellys or belly shrinks?? getting one done to your ride??
> *


might do a shrink on mine some time , might do it after the season


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 8 2009, 12:19 AM~13211868
> *just curious...
> 
> couldnt you just cut out the top of the pocket, reset it at whatever angle you want , plate it up, and be done with it? At the most, you would have to re-shape the lip of the frame at the bottom of the pockets.but trimming the outer lip would give you a chance to move the cylinder outwards towards the wheel at the top, not simply changing the angle (which is why i always thought a split would be better than a shrink)
> ...


if you did both ..you would defeat the purpose for the belly split .. ( i think anyways ) for the belly split just places the spring and cylinders more vertical .. 

not sure about moving lower pockets out either .. cause to my belief for every one inch the cylinder moves the outter ball joint would move two inches ..right?
- then you would need same pressure but double the flow to get the same hop theoretically


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 8 2009, 12:44 AM~13213366
> *its cool i guess. its not a hopper.  :biggrin:
> *


All you had to do was ask nicely and I would have sent you pics. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 8 2009, 09:34 AM~13215330
> *All you had to do was ask nicely and I would have sent you pics.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 8 2009, 02:24 AM~13214780
> *if you did both ..you would defeat the purpose for the belly split .. ( i think anyways ) for the belly split just places the spring and cylinders more vertical ..
> 
> not sure about moving lower pockets out either .. cause to my belief for every one inch the cylinder moves the outter ball joint would move two inches ..right?
> ...



I would want the lower pocket out farther. you could run faster setups without killing your motor so easy. #13 marzochhis would have purpose. The reason people dont do it is because the cylinder is already leaning outwards too much.

I just dont think shrinking the belly is an effecient way to do it,becuase your just rotating the bottom of the pocket/low a-arm inwards to align the cylinder, which is making you hop on your sidewalls with no gained ball joint benefits what so ever, the the extra bull dog is going to hamper your hop,after youve extended your arms 1.5"

I'd like to mess around with it someday


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

the belly shrink also gives more ground clearance


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 8 2009, 08:21 PM~13218422
> *the belly shrink also gives more ground clearance
> *


hell yeah,doesnt the crossmemer normally sit lower than the frame rails on g body 
and ive seen them laying on frame rails and the crossmember was atleast an inch or more off the ground after the split


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 06:44 PM~13218621
> *hell yeah,doesnt the crossmemer normally sit lower than the frame rails on g body
> and ive seen them laying on frame rails and the crossmember was atleast an inch or more off the ground after the split
> *


Also moves the front bumper up too. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 8 2009, 07:34 AM~13215330
> *All you had to do was ask nicely and I would have sent you pics.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 o snap


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

wouldent movin the crossmember that high up make it really easy to hit someting with the oil pan ?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 8 2009, 08:47 PM~13218649
> *Also moves the front bumper up too. :biggrin:
> *


that i didnt know :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I think doing the shrink makes the car not hop as high because ...........:dunno:

All I know is nothing.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 9 2009, 01:45 PM~13224332
> *I think doing the shrink makes the car not hop as high because ...........:dunno:
> 
> All I know is nothing.
> *


WHAT A FUNNY GUY ! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 06:44 PM~13218621
> *hell yeah,doesnt the crossmemer normally sit lower than the frame rails on g body
> and ive seen them laying on frame rails and the crossmember was atleast an inch or more off the ground after the split
> *


I've never seen someone split the 'belly' and lay frame... why would they split it lays frame?

and it moves the bumper up, does that mean i have to remove my grille and headlights to make room?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 9 2009, 04:54 PM~13225951
> *I've never seen someone split the 'belly' and lay frame... why would they split it lays frame?
> 
> and it moves the bumper up, does that mean i have to remove my grille and headlights to make room?
> *


cmon man im talking bare frame laying on the ground after a wrap.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 9 2009, 02:54 PM~13225951
> *I've never seen someone split the 'belly' and lay frame... why would they split it lays frame?
> 
> and it moves the bumper up, does that mean i have to remove my grille and headlights to make room?
> *


It moves the suspension down which inturn raises the bumper up, meaning when the suspension bottoms out the bumper is higher off the ground. So you don't have to move anything else. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 9 2009, 05:56 PM~13226432
> *It moves the suspension down which inturn raises the bumper up, meaning when the suspension bottoms out the bumper is higher off the ground.  So you don't have to move anything else. :biggrin:
> *


 good shit


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Most people WAAAAAYYYYY overthink things.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 9 2009, 08:26 PM~13227744
> *Most people WAAAAAYYYYY overthink things.
> *


i think they doit mainly because it was so hush-hush for so long people just assume theres more to it then there really is, if they though it threw well they probably altready know what they need to know,THANKS TIM


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i did mine for the clearance 
didn't want to take any chances on checking the frame
but i also moved my engine up too
lowest point now is the center link
much easier to replace or fix if fuck up


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 8 2009, 07:11 PM~13219296
> *wouldent movin the crossmember that high up make it really easy to hit someting with the oil pan ?
> *


anybody


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval+Mar 8 2009, 10:11 PM~13219296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 9 2009, 06:26 PM~13227744
> *Most people WAAAAAYYYYY overthink things.
> *


naaa, really? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

any pics of the motor you got move motor up


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 8 2009, 05:21 PM~13218422
> *the belly shrink also gives more ground clearance
> *


yeah this true, well to me it is, i noticed it didnt bottom out and/or maybe these coils are hella solid i had them in for a coulple of months already. plus i had a few secrets from steve, the man!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

yeah it gives it more clearance ,i can run a front bumper and still bumper check in the 70s ,sup junior :biggrin:


----------



## Mr BASTOZ (Mar 15, 2009)

i guess it makes the wheels stick out more?


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

i have a question i wraped my frame is it still possible to do a belly shrink?????


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Mar 22 2009, 01:58 AM~13350960
> *i have a question i wraped my frame is it still possible to do a belly shrink?????
> *


Sure. It's only metal. Just will require more effort due to the increased strength of the frame.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for some good info :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Mar 22 2009, 02:58 AM~13350960
> *i have a question i wraped my frame is it still possible to do a belly shrink?????
> *



If you know what you are doing you can. It takes some more effort and thinking but I split one that was wrapped and had the x-member wrapped in 3/8 and 1/4. To ell you the truth I bent my cylinder a little. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 7 2009, 04:46 AM~13504269
> *If you know what you are doing you can.  It takes some more effort and thinking but I split one that was wrapped and had the x-member wrapped in 3/8 and 1/4.  To ell you the truth I bent my cylinder a little. lol  :biggrin:
> *


 when you did that did you just weld the cut back or did you cut off some of the plate, weld the stock frame and lay new plate over to they seems where over lapped.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 7 2009, 09:30 AM~13504621
> *when you did that did you just weld the cut back or did you cut off some of the plate, weld the stock frame and lay new plate over to they seems where over lapped.
> *


what are you thinking bout doing :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 7 2009, 09:30 AM~13504621
> *when you did that did you just weld the cut back or did you cut off some of the plate, weld the stock frame and lay new plate over to they seems where over lapped.
> *


I welded the cut back and removed one small section from the back and added a full plate. But I ran like 6 beads over the cut.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 07:54 AM~13504765
> *what are you thinking bout doing :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: shit you never know. i need to investigate if it would even be a good move. because remember im not building a hopper.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 7 2009, 12:48 PM~13506114
> *:biggrin:  shit you never know. i need to investigate if it would even be a good move. because remember im not building a hopper.
> *




keep thinkin that then :uh: :biggrin: 













































do it :yes:


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

WHY DO ALL THE EXTRA WORK WHEN BUILT RIGHT DONT NEED TO SLIP THE BELLY  


JUST MY THOUGHTS


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Apr 7 2009, 04:25 PM~13508288
> *WHY DO ALL THE EXTRA WORK WHEN BUILT RIGHT DONT NEED TO SLIP THE BELLY
> JUST MY THOUGHTS
> *


 :0


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Apr 7 2009, 02:25 PM~13508288
> *WHY DO ALL THE EXTRA WORK WHEN BUILT RIGHT DONT NEED TO SLIP THE BELLY
> JUST MY THOUGHTS
> *


dose building them "right" keep you from missing a beat and smoking the crossmember? :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 7 2009, 08:33 PM~13510867
> *dose building them "right" keep you from missing a beat and smoking the crossmember? :dunno:
> *


his car is hittin nice but idk


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 06:58 PM~13511102
> *his car is hittin nice but idk
> *


like i would know, never done it. but if you missed hittin monster inches i would be afraid to crush the crossmember


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I got a frame from PITBULL...split belly and wrapped in 3/16....i have a huge gap on the front bumper...and the 2 front body bushings that connect to the frame also have a 2 inch gap....what to do? lmk homie thanks!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Apr 7 2009, 08:26 PM~13511404
> *I got a frame from PITBULL...split belly and wrapped in 3/16....i have a huge gap on the front bumper...and the 2 front body bushings that connect to the frame also have a 2 inch gap....what to do? lmk homie thanks!
> *


Your not the first person I've seen on here with a Pitbull frame that was split and doesn't line up. Post a pic from the front. I need to see if the front frame horns are twisted.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 7 2009, 10:31 PM~13512287
> *Your not the first person I've seen on here with a Pitbull frame that was split and doesn't line up. Post a pic from the front. I need to see if the front frame horns are twisted.
> *


I dont know if this helps but here is a video...maybe you could pause it at the end to see....? lmk homie thanks a lot!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeVrzEu2yis


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

Damn this thread has allot of good info, thanks homies!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 7 2009, 10:31 PM~13512287
> *Your not the first person I've seen on here with a Pitbull frame that was split and doesn't line up. Post a pic from the front. I need to see if the front frame horns are twisted.
> *


 :0


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 7 2009, 05:33 PM~13510867
> *dose building them "right" keep you from missing a beat and smoking the crossmember? :dunno:
> *



I DONT MISS A BEAT HOMIE 










AN WENT HIGHER WITH THE CAR AN STILL NO SMOKIN THE CROSSMEMBER


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Apr 8 2009, 04:43 AM~13515068
> *I DONT MISS A BEAT HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


shits smoking that back bumper though :biggrin: .....as always chris,that shit is hittin great


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 8 2009, 06:21 AM~13515626
> *shits smoking that back bumper though :biggrin: .....as always chris,that shit is hittin great
> *



THANKS HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT AZ STYLE 

SHIT ALSO NO PISTONS TO THE NOSE REG PUMP 
MAN GOT SOME NEW PIC LIKE I TOLD YOU BEFORE REDID REAR ARMS 
DOIN 95 COMIN BACK DOWN


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

HOW MUCH WEIGHT DID THEY PUT IN THAT BROWN REGAL?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 8 2009, 01:13 PM~13519020
> *HOW MUCH WEIGHT DID THEY PUT IN THAT BROWN REGAL?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Apr 7 2009, 11:24 PM~13513069
> *I dont know if this helps but here is a video...maybe you could pause it at the end to see....? lmk homie thanks a lot!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeVrzEu2yis
> *


Thats a real nice MC bro...Looks mean!!!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Apr 8 2009, 12:24 AM~13513069
> *I dont know if this helps but here is a video...maybe you could pause it at the end to see....? lmk homie thanks a lot!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeVrzEu2yis
> *


damn i love that car... good luck with it bro i hope it works out for you!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

finished my first shrink today :biggrin: 
































one pass down the center and a pass ontop of that to either side ......vertical and overhead welding are not my thing


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 8 2009, 01:13 PM~13519020
> *HOW MUCH WEIGHT DID THEY PUT IN THAT BROWN REGAL?
> *


ENOUGH TO SMASH THE BUMPER AN NOT GET STUCK :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Apr 9 2009, 01:58 AM~13525397
> *ENOUGH TO SMASH THE BUMPER AN NOT GET STUCK  :0
> *


Haha... good answer!!! I like that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Apr 9 2009, 02:58 AM~13525397
> *ENOUGH TO SMASH THE BUMPER AN NOT GET STUCK  :0
> *


nice.. you runnin a single pump or double pump ?


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 8 2009, 06:46 PM~13522153
> *finished my first shrink today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 9 2009, 09:38 AM~13527623
> *nice.. you runnin a single pump or double pump ?
> *


DOUBLE PUMP


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 8 2009, 06:46 PM~13522153
> *finished my first shrink today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Prob should have Welded the frame together before pulling the body off & kept the front bumper on ........


Looks like there is a bar welded just before the front bumper mounts - 


IDK - oN my caprice - I shrunk the belly around 3/4'' of an inch while keeping everything together - Engine , Bumper & radiator support mounts loosened up - Pulled together with a come along until the crossmember damn near hit the oil pan & welded up .....


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 10 2009, 02:17 AM~13536109
> *Prob should have Welded the frame together before pulling the body off & kept the front bumper on ........
> Looks like there is a bar welded just before the front bumper mounts -
> IDK - oN my caprice - I shrunk the belly around 3/4'' of an inch while keeping everything together - Engine , Bumper & radiator support mounts loosened up - Pulled together with a come along until the crossmember damn near hit the oil pan & welded up .....
> *


WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THE MOTOR MOUNTS GO BAD THE OIL PAN HIT THE CROSSMEMBER


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 10 2009, 05:17 AM~13536109
> *Prob should have Welded the frame together before pulling the body off & kept the front bumper on ........
> Looks like there is a bar welded just before the front bumper mounts -
> IDK - oN my caprice - I shrunk the belly around 3/4'' of an inch while keeping everything together - Engine , Bumper & radiator support mounts loosened up - Pulled together with a come along until the crossmember damn near hit the oil pan & welded up .....
> *



It is fine just the way he did it.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 10 2009, 06:42 AM~13536251
> *It is fine just the way he did it.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Apr 10 2009, 03:26 AM~13536130
> *WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THE MOTOR MOUNTS GO BAD THE OIL PAN HIT THE CROSSMEMBER
> *



He'll most likely run solid mounts


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Apr 10 2009, 02:26 AM~13536130
> *WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THE MOTOR MOUNTS GO BAD THE OIL PAN HIT THE CROSSMEMBER
> *






Im sure it would dent - yep ,, Im pretty sure it would dent.... Its a junk car - Dont really care ........... :0 :0 





(I have seen MANY dented oil pans from drag racers / Im sure it will hold because there is no metal being scrapped away - Just relocated to a more comfortable position)


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 10 2009, 03:42 AM~13536251
> *It is fine just the way he did it.
> *




Could be just fine -- Its just that we got a shit ton of fools on here going out & cutting shit up - Just because they seen a pic of it done....... They then overlook some small yet attention deserving steps..........


It is what it is - Those who cantjust sit there & figure it out for themselves shouldnt even be touching a welder or a saw for that matter..........


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 9 2009, 03:46 AM~13522153
> *finished my first shrink today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


we spread exactly like this , gaps are simple to get out ,,,, and by shimming the car and bumper up more gives you even more ground clearance which is the reason for doing it in the first place . i can see for someone who has never put a car thats modified together , them running into alot of problems that arent really problems since they dont know what they're doing...... anyone who has a pitbull frame that cant get it to line up, feel free to bring it , i know we can get it to line up just fine .. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 10 2009, 11:17 PM~13544003
> * Those who cantjust sit there & figure it out for themselves shouldnt even be touching a welder or a saw for that matter..........
> *


 does this go for women as well :dunno: i cant get that shit figured out but thats all i wanna do.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 11 2009, 04:12 AM~13545106
> *we spread exactly like this , gaps are simple to get out ,,,, and by shimming the car and bumper up more gives you even more ground clearance which is the reason for doing it in the first place . i can see for some who has never put a car  thats modified together , running into alot of problems that arent really problems if you know what your doing...... anyone who has a pitbull frame that cant get it to line up,  feel free to bring it , i know we can get it to line up just fine .. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 11 2009, 08:09 AM~13545192
> *does this go for women as well  :dunno: i cant get that shit figured out but thats all i wanna do.
> *



nah doesn't apply. nobody would get laid if that was the case


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 11 2009, 09:13 AM~13545308
> *nah doesn't apply. nobody would get laid if that was the case
> *


SPEAK FOR YOURSELF BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## latinx4life (Jul 29, 2008)

is this a good thing to do on a 84 caprice does it improve the performance


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

To Da Top for some good info.


----------



## BIG ROC (Sep 5, 2005)

This is a great topic i always wondered what a split belly was meant for. now question what do you experienced split belly guys think about a split belly on a x-frame? do you think its need or does it just give you more clearance and more inches??


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 9 2009, 09:46 PM~13231525
> *i did mine for the clearance
> didn't want to take any chances on checking the frame
> but i also moved my engine up too
> ...


i know this post is old i ran into a problem after doing a frame swap with a frame that has a split belly i moved the motor up an inch because it was hitting the oil pan would i need to move the tranny up a inch to? its for a 64 impala thanks


----------



## AK5000 (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 18 2009, 08:56 PM~13045603
> *Since everyone is giving up the goods here are a few pics of my last go at it.
> 
> The key is to keep the frame from moving in areas other than intended
> ...


how much of a pinch was this?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I believe it was just shy of 1" strip at the bottom.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 8 2011, 01:13 PM~19818129
> *I believe it was just shy of 1" strip at the bottom.
> *


How much did you cut out of the caddy frame if you don't mind sharing, you can pm if needed.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i did 1 1/2 on el taco car has never bottomed out yet with only 4 turns of coil :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 8 2011, 07:08 PM~19820681
> *i did 1 1/2 on el taco car has never bottomed out yet with only 4 turns of coil  :biggrin:
> *


Out of the bottom stevie?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 8 2011, 06:16 PM~19820300
> *How much did you cut out of the caddy frame if you don't mind sharing, you can pm if needed.
> *


I ended up taking about 1 1/8" out of that frame. I'm doing custom upper and lowers though as well as different balljoints to keep the positive camber from be more than needed to keep the car drivable. Doing that much is a bit more than I would do if I was going to run stock lowers and basic extended uppers.


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

After doing a belly shrink are the cars driveable.. or is this mainly intended for hoppers that come on and off of a trailer..?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

drivers;;;;just poor control


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

The best topic I've seen on this subject is the "german g-body" build in post your rides.. Dude did some great work.. Outhopu has some awesome build topics as well


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> After doing a belly shrink are the cars driveable.. or is this mainly intended for hoppers that come on and off of a trailer..?


Shrink is best. And it drives fine.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Shrink is best. And it drives fine.


I shrank mine 1/2" still drives good to me!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Shrink is best. And it drives fine.





KingsWood said:


> I shrank mine 1/2" still drives good to me!


:thumbsup: Thanks thats what i was hopeing.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad I could help.


----------

